# 2020 Off-season Football Thread



## niklz62

I figured we needed this since I don't know anything about basketball except "you're gonna get someone hurt" and "let'em play"

next years schedule is posted:
https://gosycamores.com/sports/football/schedule
looks like we miss UND and UNI.


----------



## Parsons

Does anyone know when the early football signing period is?


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Two questions:

1.  Why in the name of all things holy are we playing a lower division school again?  That bit us in the arse last year.  Buy that game out and schedule Butler or someone like that.  With ISU, you just never know when a football team might have shot at the playoffs.  Or not have a shot...

2.  We spent $2M on lights for Memorial Stadium.  We didn't use them once this year, even though we had _three _September home games.  Will we use the lights next year?  I know soccer uses them, but let's be real - football is the reason we have them.  And they were not utilized at all this year.  Night football is fun.  We need all the fun "gimmicks" we can get to lure people to our games.

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## bluestreak

A couple of players have left, Isaac Fotu, and Shaniel (sic?) Green. Fotu's fiancee is pregnant and they are moving back to Utah to be closer to family. Don't know Greens reason but he has an offer from Quincy according to a Twitter post.


----------



## niklz62

Parsons said:


> Does anyone know when the early football signing period is?



Google says 12/18


----------



## STATE Fan 95

Tough schedule early.  If we can win 3 of the first 5 games we could make the playoffs.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

We basically have no shot at making the playoffs next year. We'd have to go 8-3 since we're too stupid to schedule D1 teams. If we have any chance at all we will have to go undefeated in non-conference play.

Personally I would like too see us schedule Valpo every year. I would even be okay with 2 for 1's or home and homes. At least they are D1 and in the MVC.


----------



## Hooper

Sycamorefan96 said:


> We basically have no shot at making the playoffs next year. We'd have to go 8-3 since we're too stupid to schedule D1 teams. If we have any chance at all we will have to go undefeated in non-conference play.
> 
> Personally I would like too see us schedule Valpo every year. I would even be okay with 2 for 1's or home and homes. At least they are D1 and in the MVC.




It’ll be tough.  If the committee sticks with its “7 D-1 wins minimum” mantra we need to have one heck of a season.  Hard to find 7, let alone 8, D-1 wins on that schedule.  How/why we didn’t learn our lesson from 2018 and scheduled Lindenwhoever is beyond me....especially with 2 presumed guaranteed losses vs MTSU and the obvious Bison.  And I can’t imagine MTSU offered that big of a payday, at least not what we’re used to.  Weird and tough 2020 schedule with no big payday and not conducive to an FCS playoff resume unless we shock some teams.


----------



## bent20

Have never heard of Lindenwood. Agree with the criticism. Idiotic. Of course it doesn't really matter if we don't field a competitive offense.


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> Have never heard of Lindenwood. Agree with the criticism. Idiotic. Of course it doesn't really matter if we don't field a competitive offense.



Illinois State is in the quarterfinals and I wouldnt call their offense competitive.  Yes I know how many yards Robinson had


----------



## 4Q_iu

Id venture that nearly all of our fanbase would take a FCS Quarterfinal berth and damn the "competitive" offense...


----------



## niklz62

Defense wins championships


----------



## bent20

I'm all for a great defense, but we need a competent offense. Doesn't have to be as good as the D.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bluestreak said:


> A couple of players have left, Isaac Fotu, and Shaniel (sic?) Green. Fotu's fiancee is pregnant and they are moving back to Utah to be closer to family. Don't know Greens reason but he has an offer from Quincy according to a Twitter post.



Fotu is a big loss.


----------



## 4Q_iu

OFF-Off Season Football...

What's the over/under on Lane Kiffin getting his ass in a sling in Oxford, MS within 5 seasons?


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Fotu is a big loss.



Agreed



4Q_iu said:


> OFF-Off Season Football...
> 
> What's the over/under on Lane Kiffin getting his ass in a sling in Oxford, MS within 5 seasons?



fired during season 3 but sooner wouldnt surprise me


----------



## Hooper

A nationally-televised MVFC defensive struggle on ESPN right now.  9-3 NDSU in the 4th Q vs ISU Red.  Someday the Sycs will get there, right?  Right?


----------



## STATE Fan 95

We can only hope we see December football at Memorial Stadium.  Its amazing how NDSU does it.  I was rooting for the birds.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I think everyone outside of NDSU was rooting for the Birds. I actually think there's a pretty good chance that Montana State beats NDSU next weekend. Heck NDSU isn't even selling out anymore. I saw where they were 5000 under a sellout today.


----------



## #33

Tomorrow is a big day, early signing period.  Does anyone have inside information on  how good this class is going to be? 

Did our QB get a 6th year?


----------



## niklz62

#33 said:


> Tomorrow is a big day, early signing period.  Does anyone have inside information on  how good this class is going to be?
> 
> Did our QB get a 6th year?



I havent heard official word on QB or Isiah Edwards.  

I have seen a few commitments and some official visits.  some of them look pretty good


----------



## Just A Fan

I like next years schedule from the fan travel standpoint. I plan on traveling to EIU, Middle Tennessee, Southern Illinois and Western Illinois.


----------



## #33

*First Signee so far*



niklz62 said:


> I havent heard official word on QB or Isiah Edwards.
> 
> I have seen a few commitments and some official visits.  some of them look pretty good



Wow, big DT looks  like a JUCO wonder how many yrs he has left?

https://twitter.com/connorsmith230


----------



## niklz62

#33 said:


> Wow, big DT looks  like a JUCO wonder how many yrs he has left?
> 
> https://twitter.com/connorsmith230



im guessing 2.  looks like he spent a year at Army's prep school.


----------



## bluestreak

niklz62 said:


> I havent heard official word on QB or Isiah Edwards.
> 
> I have seen a few commitments and some official visits.  some of them look pretty good



Tuna is coming back as per his twitter . I was wondering about the QB mself.


----------



## bluestreak

#33 said:


> Wow, big DT looks  like a JUCO wonder how many yrs he has left?
> 
> https://twitter.com/connorsmith230



Seems to be incredibly quick for his size. Looks like he plays with an attitude.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

NDSU and JMU both blew out their Big Sky opponents and will play each other in the title game. I hate that it is January 11th because even as big of an FCS fan as I am I almost always forget about the game by the time it comes around. The 3 week gap is just too much. I will be rooting for JMU because I want to see someone else win it.


----------



## niklz62

Sycamorefan96 said:


> NDSU and JMU both blew out their Big Sky opponents and will play each other in the title game. I hate that it is January 11th because even as big of an FCS fan as I am I almost always forget about the game by the time it comes around. The 3 week gap is just too much. I will be rooting for JMU because I want to see someone else win it.



Yeah i no longer see it as any benefit to us for NDSU to win


----------



## tjbison

Sycamorefan96 said:


> NDSU and JMU both blew out their Big Sky opponents and will play each other in the title game. I hate that it is January 11th because even as big of an FCS fan as I am I almost always forget about the game by the time it comes around. The 3 week gap is just too much. I will be rooting for JMU because I want to see someone else win it.





niklz62 said:


> Yeah i no longer see it as any benefit to us for NDSU to win



Boo...come on guys!!!

Lol, I get it though


----------



## Sycamorefan96

tjbison said:


> Boo...come on guys!!!
> 
> Lol, I get it though



Believe me, it's nothing against NDSU. It just gets old watching the same team win it year after year. Maybe I am wrong but I think NDSU's dominance makes FCS football (and the MVFC) look bad. It basically says there is one good team at this level and everyone else is a bunch of scrubs.


----------



## niklz62

tjbison said:


> Boo...come on guys!!!
> 
> Lol, I get it though



There have been times when I thought it was good for the conference.  I dont see a loss to JMU at this point having any effect either way


----------



## DyedBlue

I go with NDSU.    They continue to provide and in league benchmark that says:   Beat us and you are capable of winning the National Championship in NCAA Division I.     If JMU trounces them it sends the message we are even farther from the pinnacle than we thought.


----------



## bent20

DyedBlue said:


> I go with NDSU.    They continue to provide and in league benchmark that says:   Beat us and you are capable of winning the National Championship in NCAA Division I.     If JMU trounces them it sends the message we are even farther from the pinnacle than we thought.



I'll be curious to see how we do against the Dakota schools next year. We have three on the schedule: NDSU, SDSU and SD. This year, SDSU and SD were really the only two games where we got our butts kicked. The only two, outside Dayton, that our defense struggled to stop.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Hooper said:


> It’ll be tough.  If the committee sticks with its “7 D-1 wins minimum” mantra we need to have one heck of a season.  Hard to find 7, let alone 8, D-1 wins on that schedule.  How/why we didn’t learn our lesson from 2018 and scheduled Lindenwhoever is beyond me....especially with *2 presumed guaranteed losses vs MTSU and the obvious Bison.*  And I can’t imagine MTSU offered that big of a payday, at least not what we’re used to.  Weird and tough 2020 schedule with no big payday and not conducive to an FCS playoff resume unless we shock some teams.



I understand thinking we will lose to NDSU but why would you presume we will lose to mtsu?  More players does not guarantee a win.


----------



## bent20

sycamore tuff said:


> I understand thinking we will lose to NDSU but why would you presume we will lose to mtsu?  More players does not guarantee a win.



MTSU didn't have a good run D this year, so that helps improve our chances, but Kansas' run defense was even worse (gave up the 8th most rushing yards in all FBS) and we still lost that game.

Very good chance we go 1-3 to start the season, not counting the scrimmage game against some school I've never heard of. Then, with six games left, you have to win out to have any shot at the playoffs. In all likelihood, it will be another tough season to even finish at .500.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

We shouldn't even be scheduling non-D1 opponents at this point. It was fine when we we're awful and just need a win, but we are way past that point. You typically need 7 D1 wins to make the playoffs in an 11 game season. We'd have to go 8-3 next year more than likely to even make it.

Examples:

Finished 7-4 in 2012, but were left out despite beating #1 NDSU in Fargo because Quincy was on the schedule. In the committees eyes we had only won 6 games.

Finished 7-4 in 2018, but were left out despite a 5 game winning streak to end the year. Once again Quincy was on the schedule, so we still only had 6 D1 wins.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sycamorefan96 said:


> We shouldn't even be scheduling non-D1 opponents at this point. It was fine when we we're awful and just need a win, but we are way past that point. You typically need 7 D1 wins to make the playoffs in an 11 game season. We'd have to go 8-3 next year more than likely to even make it.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> Finished 7-4 in 2012, but were left out despite beating #1 NDSU in Fargo because Quincy was on the schedule. In the committees eyes we had only won 6 games.
> 
> Finished 7-4 in 2018, but were left out despite a 5 game winning streak to end the year. Once again Quincy was on the schedule, so we still only had 6 D1 wins.



It boggles the mind that anyone at ISU thinks playing non-DI teams is a good idea. Buy out the contract NOW!  Don’t sabotage our season before it even starts!!!


----------



## bent20

Sycamorefan96 said:


> We shouldn't even be scheduling non-D1 opponents at this point. It was fine when we we're awful and just need a win, but we are way past that point. You typically need 7 D1 wins to make the playoffs in an 11 game season. We'd have to go 8-3 next year more than likely to even make it.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> Finished 7-4 in 2012, but were left out despite beating #1 NDSU in Fargo because Quincy was on the schedule. In the committees eyes we had only won 6 games.
> 
> Finished 7-4 in 2018, but were left out despite a 5 game winning streak to end the year. Once again Quincy was on the schedule, so we still only had 6 D1 wins.



Just proof that the university and the staff don't learn from past mistakes, and aren't doing everything they can to give us a better shot at reaching the playoffs.

I admit I'm really hard on this program these days. Didn't used to be that way. It has been earned.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I looked at some Pioneer League schools' schedules and it appears Butler and Dayton don't have their schedules completed yet for next season. Both have nothing scheduled on September 19th. We should drop Lindenwood and add one of those two schools ASAP before someone else does if one of them is indeed still available.


----------



## Bluethunder

Saw we offered a grad kicker from U of Michigan.


----------



## bent20

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I looked at some Pioneer League schools' schedules and it appears Butler and Dayton don't have their schedules completed yet for next season. Both have nothing scheduled on September 19th. We should drop Lindenwood and add one of those two schools ASAP before someone else does if one of them is indeed still available.



I'd really like to hear an explanation from someone at the university as to why we didn't schedule one of them in the first place.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Drop a note to the AD...   I'm positive he's open to scheduling advice from the fan base...


----------



## Sycamorefan96

To no surprise NDSU won their 8th national title in 9 years 28-20 over James Madison and finished 16-0. Their freshman QB Trey Lance won the Walter Peyton Award (FCS Heisman) and finished the season with 0 interceptions. Next season they play at Oregon who finished 7th in the AP rankings this year so that should be interesting. This was supposedly a rebuilding year for NDSU and I believe they return most of their starters next season.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamorefan96 said:


> To no surprise NDSU won their 8th national title in 9 years 28-20 over James Madison and finished 16-0. Their freshman QB Trey Lance won the Walter Peyton Award (FCS Heisman) and finished the season with 0 interceptions. Next season they play at Oregon who finished 7th in the AP rankings this year so that should be interesting. This was supposedly a rebuilding year for NDSU and I believe they return most of their starters next season.




Bizon are also the first college team in 125 years to go 16-0 on the season (Yale - 1894)


----------



## niklz62

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I looked at some Pioneer League schools' schedules and it appears Butler and Dayton don't have their schedules completed yet for next season. Both have nothing scheduled on September 19th. We should drop Lindenwood and add one of those two schools ASAP before someone else does if one of them is indeed still available.



When you say they arent completed, do you mean they arent released or they have openings.  those arent the same thing


----------



## niklz62

We are making a HUGE jump that we would have won a D1 game instead of the  D2 game.  yes I know you cant win a D1 game when you dont schedule on but 6-5 wouldnt have got us in either.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

niklz62 said:


> We are making a HUGE jump that we would have won a D1 game instead of the  D2 game.  yes I know you cant win a D1 game when you dont schedule on but 6-5 wouldnt have got us in either.



I am a little confused at what you are referencing. If it was 2 seasons ago, then I personally believe we would have been in with a 7-4 record had all 7 wins been D1. Even if that 7th win had been over an awful SWAC or Pioneer school we still should have made it. I just don't see how scheduling non-D1 schools helps us at this point. If we're going to throw 4 million dollars a year at football we should be playing D1 schools so we are in a position to at least contend for a playoff spot.

As far as the future schedules goes for Dayton and Butler, I got my into off of the site FutureFBSSchedules (they do FCS schedules too). They generally put all future games on there whether the schedules have been officially released or not. They just update each school when the school's announce future matchups with each other.


----------



## bent20

I did check the schools' sites and Butler does have a game against SDSU for Sept. 5. Maybe they wouldn't want two MVC games?

Dayton has a game against SE Missouri State on Sept. 5.

Valpo has North Dakota on Sept. 3.

Drake has NDSU on Sept. 12.

I think what this shows me is that the Dakota schools are even more on top of it than us when it comes to scheduling. They probably also pay better.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

The Dakota schools actually take their football programs seriously. I wouldn't be a bit surprised to see SDSU or North Dakota win a title within the next few seasons. Historically North Dakota has a big advantage over the Bison in their rivalry. I am sure UND will do whatever it takes to not let NDSU dominate especially now that they are in the same conference for football. The UND-NDSU rivalry will more than likely become the biggest rivalry in the MVFC.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> We are making a HUGE jump that we would have won a D1 game instead of the  D2 game.  yes I know you cant win a D1 game when you dont schedule on but 6-5 wouldnt have got us in either.



Not really the point though, is it? With playing the D1 game, you at least give yourself an at-large shot. By not playing it, you assuredly eliminate yourself save for a special season. If you don't win it, you're likely not winning the majority of your conference games anyhow.

The fact that Pioneer league now gets an auto invite as of 2013, it makes no sense not to schedule them ALWAYS over a D2 school. The fact multiple PFL teams are within a short car ride and several are MVC conference or historical rivals, it's just moronic not to. IMO, I'm one that believes our non-con should be pretty damn easy to schedule. 

1 money game vs FBS
1 game vs PFL, preferrably Valpo or Butler
1 game vs EIU - historical rival, good FCS conference and long time historical rival that is a short car ride away for return trips. 

In the years you have the 4th, I'd love to take fliers against other top FCS conference teams that we've never played OR, if it is at home, close FCS schools where we can get travelers inside the stadium to buy tickets and concessions. 

For those that say that isn't a difficult non-con... I don't care. IMO, MVFC teams should schedule akin to how SEC schools schedule their non-con slates. It should all essentially be a warm up for the murderers row that comes in MVFC play.


----------



## Hooper

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not really the point though, is it? With playing the D1 game, you at least give yourself an at-large shot. By not playing it, you assuredly eliminate yourself save for a special season. If you don't win it, you're likely not winning the majority of your conference games anyhow.
> 
> The fact that Pioneer league now gets an auto invite as of 2013, it makes no sense not to schedule them ALWAYS over a D2 school. The fact multiple PFL teams are within a short car ride and several are MVC conference or historical rivals, it's just moronic not to. IMO, I'm one that believes our non-con should be pretty damn easy to schedule.
> 
> 1 money game vs FBS
> 1 game vs PFL, preferrably Valpo or Butler
> 1 game vs EIU - historical rival, good FCS conference and long time historical rival that is a short car ride away for return trips.
> 
> In the years you have the 4th, I'd love to take fliers against other top FCS conference teams that we've never played OR, if it is at home, close FCS schools where we can get travelers inside the stadium to buy tickets and concessions.
> 
> For those that say that isn't a difficult non-con... I don't care. IMO, MVFC teams should schedule akin to how SEC schools schedule their non-con slates. It should all essentially be a warm up for the murderers row that comes in MVFC play.




Exactly.

Golden if you read this please do an article on why we scheduled Lindenwood and also let us know if Boyle got a 6th year.  Or if anyone knows the answers to these please advise.


----------



## niklz62

Looks like we got a WR transfer from Minnesota and an OL transfer from Morgan St.  I doubt the OL will be eligible until 2021 unless there is some rule im unaware of


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not really the point though, is it? With playing the D1 game, you at least give yourself an at-large shot. By not playing it, you assuredly eliminate yourself save for a special season. If you don't win it, you're likely not winning the majority of your conference games anyhow.
> 
> The fact that Pioneer league now gets an auto invite as of 2013, it makes no sense not to schedule them ALWAYS over a D2 school. The fact multiple PFL teams are within a short car ride and several are MVC conference or historical rivals, it's just moronic not to. IMO, I'm one that believes our non-con should be pretty damn easy to schedule.
> 
> 1 money game vs FBS
> 1 game vs PFL, preferrably Valpo or Butler
> 1 game vs EIU - historical rival, good FCS conference and long time historical rival that is a short car ride away for return trips.
> 
> In the years you have the 4th, I'd love to take fliers against other top FCS conference teams that we've never played OR, if it is at home, close FCS schools where we can get travelers inside the stadium to buy tickets and concessions.
> 
> For those that say that isn't a difficult non-con... I don't care. IMO, MVFC teams should schedule akin to how SEC schools schedule their non-con slates. It should all essentially be a warm up for the murderers row that comes in MVFC play.



And I'd think Butler, Valpo and Dayton would all prefer to play us to a Dakota school. Don't have to travel as far and they actually can beat us.


----------



## Just A Fan

Big time rumors heating up at Missouri State!

Bruce Feldman
@BruceFeldmanCFB

Well, this is, um, something: Chad Plein, a sports anchor for KY3/KSPR, is reporting that Bobby Petrino will become the new head coach at FCS Missouri State. The football scoop site is saying it's gonna be Art Briles who gets announced tomorrow as the new head coach.


----------



## niklz62

Just A Fan said:


> Big time rumors heating up at Missouri State!
> 
> Bruce Feldman
> @BruceFeldmanCFB
> 
> Well, this is, um, something: Chad Plein, a sports anchor for KY3/KSPR, is reporting that Bobby Petrino will become the new head coach at FCS Missouri State. The football scoop site is saying it's gonna be Art Briles who gets announced tomorrow as the new head coach.



ended up being petrino.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I know Petrino has baggage around him, but I think this is a good hire for MSU. He worked out great for WKU, before he left, and should leave the Bears in a way better spot than they are in.


----------



## Just A Fan

First Bo Pelini and now Bobby Petrino


----------



## bluestreak

The Morgan State transfer took his redshirt last season after playing the first two games. I guess that means he still has to sit for a year...?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bluestreak said:


> The Morgan State transfer took his redshirt last season after playing the first two games. I guess that means he still has to sit for a year...?



I think he should be instantly eligible provided he is all square with the NCAA. They have have to get an exemption or something. I know the rules changed for them back in 2018 to make it easier to do so. My guess is they'll play the he needs to be closer to home card.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I know Petrino has baggage around him, but I think this is a good hire for MSU. He worked out great for WKU, before he left, and should leave the Bears in a way better spot than they are in.



Tell that to all of the female interns around town.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Tell that to all of the female interns around town.



or their fiances.  anyone heard the rumor about how the motorcycle accident actually went down?  its interesting.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not really the point though, is it? With playing the D1 game, you at least give yourself an at-large shot. By not playing it, you assuredly eliminate yourself save for a special season. If you don't win it, you're likely not winning the majority of your conference games anyhow.
> 
> The fact that Pioneer league now gets an auto invite as of 2013, it makes no sense not to schedule them ALWAYS over a D2 school. The fact multiple PFL teams are within a short car ride and several are MVC conference or historical rivals, it's just moronic not to. IMO, I'm one that believes our non-con should be pretty damn easy to schedule.
> 
> 1 money game vs FBS
> 1 game vs PFL, preferrably Valpo or Butler
> 1 game vs EIU - historical rival, good FCS conference and long time historical rival that is a short car ride away for return trips.
> 
> In the years you have the 4th, I'd love to take fliers against other top FCS conference teams that we've never played OR, if it is at home, close FCS schools where we can get travelers inside the stadium to buy tickets and concessions.
> 
> For those that say that isn't a difficult non-con... I don't care. IMO, MVFC teams should schedule akin to how SEC schools schedule their non-con slates. It should all essentially be a warm up for the murderers row that comes in MVFC play.





I'd add Dayton or Drake to the Pioneer FBall League options


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I know Petrino has baggage around him, but I think this is a good hire for MSU. He worked out great for WKU, before he left, and should leave the Bears in a way better spot than they are in.





Horrible hire from an optics perspective...   be interested to see how long it takes before he shits himself (again)

Pelini hasn't worked wonders at YSU...    time will tell if Philandering Bobby Pitino... I mean Petrino works out in Springfield


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Are we not playing EIU in 2021 and 2022? I see we are playing @EKU and @NW in 2021, but there is no mention of EIU.

Edit: I guess we are not. Their schedule is full in 2022. They have an FBS game and UTC coming up for a return game. They play the Redbirds every year which leaves us out. 

Going through other schools' schedules we should either schedule Austin Peay or Tennessee Tech for a home game on 9/4/21 and an away game on 9/3/22. Either school would work although TTU is probably the most winnable. In 2022 we would still be a game short. A game with a PFL school would make sense except they are already all taken up. Our athletic dept just sucks I swear. Way to not be on top of things.

No one is going to play us in Terre Haute in 2022 and wait until 2025 for a return game so we might as well just pencil in a D2 for that year as well. 

Although let's be honest I could totally see us just scheduling a D2 school in 2021 instead and leaving ourselves 2 games short in 2022.


----------



## #33

niklz62 said:


> or their fiances.  anyone heard the rumor about how the motorcycle accident actually went down?  its interesting.



Good point, I always heard the real story was he got his ass kicked by the females fiances!!  He is a great xo's coach but has always come across to me as a self centered punk.


----------



## sycamore tuff

#33 said:


> Good point, I always heard the real story was he got his ass kicked by the females fiances!!  He is a great xo's coach but has always come across to me as a self centered punk.



Sounds weird.  Usually athletes and coaches are the most humble people in society.


----------



## niklz62

Sycamorefan96 said:


> No one is going to play us in Terre Haute in 2022 and wait until 2025 for a return game so we might as well just pencil in a D2 for that year as well.



This actually happens.  Liberty 2014 and 2017 is an example.  I think when we last played WKU it was a return trip from when they were still FCS. which is why we didnt get paid (to beat their ass)


----------



## niklz62

Hooper said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Golden if you read this please do an article on why we scheduled Lindenwood and also let us know if Boyle got a 6th year.  Or if anyone knows the answers to these please advise.



https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/down-in-the-valley-podcast/id1484388250?i=1000463326843
Listen around 43:15. Nothing big but it’s not a “NO”


----------



## Bluethunder

Word is Ramsey is leaving IU. Not sure if he would be interested since I believe he has his degree and could transfer to another Div 1 but Mallory should still take a run at him.


----------



## #33

Bluethunder said:


> Word is Ramsey is leaving IU. Not sure if he would be interested since I believe he has his degree and could transfer to another Div 1 but Mallory should still take a run at him.



I always wondered if he would leave IU and if he did, would we have a shot of getting him?? That could be a hell of a pick up!!!  He's a Mallory type of player, I think he would dominate at this level, especially with the WR's we have.   

Whose going to be the new  Youngstown coach?  Polini got 2 mil per yr to be DC at LSU, made 200k at WTS.  I think he will be a good  DC, should jump start his career to another HC job.


----------



## niklz62

#33 said:


> I always wondered if he would leave IU and if he did, would we have a shot of getting him?? That could be a hell of a pick up!!!  He's a Mallory type of player, I think he would dominate at this level, especially with the WR's we have.
> 
> Whose going to be the new  Youngstown coach?  Polini got 2 mil per yr to be DC at LSU, made 200k at WTS.  I think he will be a good  DC, should jump start his career to another HC job.



Im not sure someone takes a chance on him for money that's better than the DC money.  For some of those years, his salary was supplemented with his Nebraska millions.  I could be wrong


----------



## niklz62

Boyle wont seek 6th season
https://twitter.com/craighaley/status/1222540730905829376?s=21


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Anyone see the Atlantic Sun proposal? They want to expand to 18-20 teams and split the conference in two. One would sponsor football and be called the UAC, while the other would not sponsor football and remain the ASUN. Both would be run from the same office. It was also mentioned that ASUN and UAC schools would play each other a lot in the non-conference to help with scheduling. Supposedly they are trying to get 2 bids for the NCAA tournament in a creative way.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Anyone see the Atlantic Sun proposal? They want to expand to 18-20 teams and split the conference in two. One would sponsor football and be called the UAC, while the other would not sponsor football and remain the ASUN. Both would be run from the same office. It was also mentioned that ASUN and UAC schools would play each other a lot in the non-conference to help with scheduling. Supposedly they are trying to get 2 bids for the NCAA tournament in a creative way.




The other part of the equation is the Coastal Collegiate Swimming Association.
Background:  The CCSA was established to "house" the swimming and diving programs of the Atl Sun, Big South, Mid-Eastern and Southern Conferences.

However, it currently contains the swim/dive programs from 12 conferences;  The American (Tulane), the ACC (Fla St), the Colonial, the $EC, the Southern, etc, etc


Not sure how they're going to work FBS and FCS football into the same conference; what's the gain? If I'm the CAA, why do I make any changes?

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://asunsports.org/general/2019-20/releases/20200122lh6utq

[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coastal_Collegiate_Sports_Association[/FONT]


----------



## Hooper

niklz62 said:


> Boyle wont seek 6th season
> https://twitter.com/craighaley/status/1222540730905829376?s=21



Ouch.  That sucks.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## bent20

niklz62 said:


> Boyle wont seek 6th season
> https://twitter.com/craighaley/status/1222540730905829376?s=21



Not surprised and don't blame him. If you're finished with your education and know you're not headed to the NFL, at some point you have to move on with your life and your career.


----------



## niklz62

Yeah, I think he finished his masters.  I think this is his 2nd ACL, not sure if it was the same leg.  He has to go through 6 months of rehab from his surgery date and then play another season. i thought it was a stretch even to get the 6th season but at some point everyone will finish playing.  It would have been nice to see him play the whole season but ive said that about guys since I was a kid.


----------



## niklz62

Here's a conspiracy for you:

This story broke on 1/27:
https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...ton-ramsey-enters-transfer-portal/4592224002/

Boyle's news came on 1/29

Coincidence?

I have no inside/outside info, just thought that would be a cool story.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

It says he is going to be a grad-transfer and that he will be eligible no matter where he goes immediately. It would be nice if we got him, but I imagine he is probably looking at FBS offers since he doesn't have to sit out.


----------



## niklz62

Sycamorefan96 said:


> It says he is going to be a grad-transfer and that he will be eligible no matter where he goes immediately. It would be nice if we got him, but I imagine he is probably looking at FBS offers since he doesn't have to sit out.



Yeah but since nothing else is going on I’m gonna go with my theory


----------



## Sycamorefan96

There's a theory that Jacksonville State could end up leaving the OVC for the ASUN (UAC) if they start up football. I would assume that WIU would be the OVC's top target. Unfortunately for us that might make it to where we would play 3 Dakota schools each year, which means more travel. Every other year we would have to travel to the Dakota's twice.

I kind of have my doubts the ASUN plan becomes reality, but I will be keeping an eye on it. Losing WIU would not be a good thing for us, but it would definitely benefit them travel wise.


----------



## niklz62

Sycamorefan96 said:


> There's a theory that Jacksonville State could end up leaving the OVC for the ASUN (UAC) if they start up football. I would assume that WIU would be the OVC's top target. Unfortunately for us that might make it to where we would play 3 Dakota schools each year, which means more travel. Every other year we would have to travel to the Dakota's twice.
> 
> I kind of have my doubts the ASUN plan becomes reality, but I will be keeping an eye on it. Losing WIU would not be a good thing for us, but it would definitely benefit them travel wise.



Do you think WIU is a shoe in?


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamorefan96 said:


> There's a theory that Jacksonville State could end up leaving the OVC for the ASUN (UAC) if they start up football. I would assume that WIU would be the OVC's top target. Unfortunately for us that might make it to where we would play 3 Dakota schools each year, which means more travel. Every other year we would have to travel to the Dakota's twice.
> 
> I kind of have my doubts the ASUN plan becomes reality, but I will be keeping an eye on it. Losing WIU would not be a good thing for us, but it would definitely benefit them travel wise.




ASUN "plan" is pie in the sky; the current ASUN football programs compete in the Big South (Kennesaw State & No. Alabama), Pioneer Football (Stetson & now shuttered Jacksonville pgm) or as an independent (Liberty)

I doubt 4 schools would begin football programs and convinced Stetson to add scholarships; No. Alabama hasn't finished their transition from D2 to FCS


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamorefan96 said:


> There's a theory that Jacksonville State could end up leaving the OVC for the ASUN (UAC) if they start up football. I would assume that WIU would be the OVC's top target. Unfortunately for us that might make it to where we would play 3 Dakota schools each year, which means more travel. Every other year we would have to travel to the Dakota's twice.
> 
> I kind of have my doubts the ASUN plan becomes reality, but I will be keeping an eye on it. Losing WIU would not be a good thing for us, but it would definitely benefit them travel wise.



Meanwhile ULM is contemplating going back to FCS. Schools moving up to the FBS level unless they're a NDSU or get a P5 invite are absolute morons. All you do is burn stacks of cash with no potential payoff. The autonomy vote a few years back was the final nail. The only way you bring them back to the pack is if the media deals start drying up and don't net schools $20m+ a year anymore.

https://www.thenewsstar.com/story/s...nancial-loss-fiscal-2019-expected/4613233002/


----------



## Sycamorefan96

niklz62 said:


> Do you think WIU is a shoe in?



WIU just fits the typical OVC school's profile. Outside of Belmont and Tennessee State every school is in a small town. WIU's budget is similar to most current OVC schools. They are rivals with EIU already and decently close to SIUE and SEMO.

I think if JSU leaves at some point the OVC is going to want to replace them with a football school. WIU is really the only FCS program that would probably join the OVC. I get that they might not want to leave the MVFC, but that didn't stop EIU. The Summit League is not particularly stable (especially in baseball) and involves travel to the Dakotas and Denver. The OVC is very stable and there are two schools in their state already in it.

I have had a theory for a while that never caught on, but I think maybe the reason the MVC didn't add Murray State was because of backlash from the Dakota schools. If we added Murray State, the OVC would have poached WIU from the Summit League. The Summit League is adding a D3 school to replace IPFW and might be adding D2 Augustana at some point which doesn't say much for that league.


----------



## niklz62

EIU left the Gateway because the OVC wouldnt take the rest of their sports without football.  I think they were mad when later they took schools without that requirement.


----------



## 4Q_iu

niklz62 said:


> EIU left the Gateway because the OVC wouldnt take the rest of their sports without football.  I think they were mad when later they took schools without that requirement.





That very reason "...taking schools without that school's football program..."   is why the Big East (today), ACC and American Athletic Conf look they way they look


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamorefan96 said:


> WIU just fits the typical OVC school's profile. Outside of Belmont and Tennessee State every school is in a small town. WIU's budget is similar to most current OVC schools. They are rivals with EIU already and decently close to SIUE and SEMO.
> 
> I think if JSU leaves at some point the OVC is going to want to replace them with a football school. WIU is really the only FCS program that would probably join the OVC. I get that they might not want to leave the MVFC, but that didn't stop EIU. The Summit League is not particularly stable (especially in baseball) and involves travel to the Dakotas and Denver. The OVC is very stable and there are two schools in their state already in it.
> 
> I have had a theory for a while that never caught on, but I think maybe the reason the MVC didn't add Murray State was because of backlash from the Dakota schools. If we added Murray State, the OVC would have poached WIU from the Summit League. The Summit League is adding a D3 school to replace IPFW and might be adding D2 Augustana at some point which doesn't say much for that league.




The Summit is a bit more stable than the WAC but the WAC is on very wobbly knees in the 13th round of a 15-round bout.

While the Tommies have been a D3 football power, it'll be interesting to see how they fare at the Div I level; their endowment means they'll have few $$ issues, decent student base


----------



## Sycamorefan96

niklz62 said:


> EIU left the Gateway because the OVC wouldnt take the rest of their sports without football.  I think they were mad when later they took schools without that requirement.



I am sure the OVC would hold WIU to that requirement too. Adding Belmont was great for basketball, however I am not sure what they saw in SIUE. They also probably couldn't do much about Morehead State (and APSU temporarily) leaving for the PFL.


----------



## bent20

Sycamorefan96 said:


> WIU just fits the typical OVC school's profile. Outside of Belmont and Tennessee State every school is in a small town. WIU's budget is similar to most current OVC schools. They are rivals with EIU already and decently close to SIUE and SEMO.
> 
> I think if JSU leaves at some point the OVC is going to want to replace them with a football school. WIU is really the only FCS program that would probably join the OVC. I get that they might not want to leave the MVFC, but that didn't stop EIU. The Summit League is not particularly stable (especially in baseball) and involves travel to the Dakotas and Denver. The OVC is very stable and there are two schools in their state already in it.
> 
> I have had a theory for a while that never caught on, but I think maybe the reason the MVC didn't add Murray State was because of backlash from the Dakota schools. If we added Murray State, the OVC would have poached WIU from the Summit League. The Summit League is adding a D3 school to replace IPFW and might be adding D2 Augustana at some point which doesn't say much for that league.



Your first paragraph describes Indiana State. Heck, I'd be happy if we left the MVC for the OVC.

Or better yet, talk the following schools into ditching their current conferences and forming a new one with us. Let the MVC continues its shift out west.

Illinois State
Southern Illinois
Western Illinois
Eastern Illinois
Missouri State
SE Missouri State
Murray State
Youngstown State
Eastern Kentucky

Or one or more of the Tennessee schools.

Also, I don't know which Augustana you're referencing, Augustana University of SD, or Augustana College of Rock Island, Illinois, but both have basketball programs we should be envious of, and decent football programs, too.

Augustana University won the DII basketball championship in 2016

and

Augustana College finished as the DIII basketball championship runner-up in 2015 and 2017.

That's success. I'd take that over being a middle of the pack, but often lower, MVC school.


----------



## 4Q_iu

bent20 said:


> Your first paragraph describes Indiana State. Heck, I'd be happy if we left the MVC for the OVC.
> 
> Or better yet, talk the following schools into ditching their current conferences and forming a new one with us. Let the MVC continues its shift out west.
> 
> Illinois State
> Southern Illinois
> Western Illinois
> Eastern Illinois
> Missouri State
> SE Missouri State
> Murray State
> Youngstown State
> Eastern Kentucky
> 
> Or one or more of the Tennessee schools.
> 
> Also, I don't know which Augustana you're referencing, Augustana University of SD, or Augustana College of Rock Island, Illinois, but both have basketball programs we should be envious of, and decent football programs, too.
> 
> Augustana University won the DII basketball championship in 2016
> 
> and
> 
> Augustana College finished as the DIII basketball championship runner-up in 2015 and 2017.
> 
> That's success. I'd take that over being a middle of the pack, but often lower, MVC school.



Augustana of SD is the probable candidate; they're roughly comparable to St Thomas (MN)


----------



## niklz62

I like your conference if not just because its a bunch of easy road trips for me


----------



## Sycamorefan96

That makes two of us. The OVC is where we should be. I get that it is a step down in basketball, but what difference does it make at this point? The OVC is going to get the same number of bids as the MVC most years anyways with the way basketball is structured now. I would rather compete against similar football playing schools than private schools. Playing against the same schools in every sport would also be nice for a change.


----------



## bent20

I'd prefer to keep private schools out, too. But if not, you could add Valpo since they also play football. Maybe even Dayton.

No one talks about it much, but half the schools in the MVC for basketball now are private. That's a huge disadvantage for the rest of us.

Also, I mostly left UNI out because they gave up baseball, but I don't know if all the other schools I included still play baseball. They fit better with the Dakota schools anyway, save for basketball where they'd probably win the conference every year.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Add UNI and Austin Peay to your conference idea and it is perfect. 12 team league with all football schools. Everyone but UNI has baseball. That would be a million times better than our current situation.

Personally if something like that ever happened it needs to he a conference bi-law that if you don't sponsor scholarship football you get booted from the conference.

I would be fine with adding schools like Drake, Valpo, and Dayton; but only if they offer 63 scholarships.


----------



## 4Q_iu

bent20 said:


> I'd prefer to keep private schools out, too. But if not, you could add Valpo since they also play football. Maybe even Dayton.
> 
> *No one talks about it much, but half the schools in the MVC for basketball now are private. That's a huge disadvantage for the rest of us.
> *
> Also, I mostly left UNI out because they gave up baseball, but I don't know if all the other schools I included still play baseball. They fit better with the Dakota schools anyway, save for basketball where they'd probably win the conference every year.




It's never discussed because it's a moot point.  The odds of the MVC adding a MBB & scholie football school was slim and none.

Why would the current MVC non-scholie (private) schools vote to add a non-peer?   Wichita City College and Creighton hadn't sponsored football in decades; so the MVC was only going to add MBB only schools.

Dayton's never going to leave the Atl-10 to come to the Valley and I don't see a new conference being formed under the scenario outlined above.

When the old Big East became the new (current) Big East and American Athletic, the biggest issue was automatic MBB NCAA Tourney bid, I believe it came down to the fact that enough of the original Big East members (Nova, Providence, St Jones, Seton Hall, etc were going to 'continue' as the Big East; part of that argument was how long that core schools had competed within a conference together

the public schools in the Valley might win in that scenario but given that Drake is a charter Valley school, that Bradley has been in the Valley since the late 1940s; I'm not certain that the public schools would lose.

Regardless; should the Valley splinter in that scenario; neither group has the clout ($$$) to band together as a new conference and hope to land an at-large MBB bid given the timeline.

The Mtn West departing the WAC has killed the WAC.  The WAC just hasn't agreed to die.

The same would happen to the Valley or the 'new conference' departing the Valley


----------



## bent20

4Q_iu said:


> It's never discussed because it's a moot point.  The odds of the MVC adding a MBB & scholie football school was slim and none.
> 
> Why would the current MVC non-scholie (private) schools vote to add a non-peer?   Wichita City College and Creighton hadn't sponsored football in decades; so the MVC was only going to add MBB only schools.
> 
> Dayton's never going to leave the Atl-10 to come to the Valley and I don't see a new conference being formed under the scenario outlined above.
> 
> When the old Big East became the new (current) Big East and American Athletic, the biggest issue was automatic MBB NCAA Tourney bid, I believe it came down to the fact that enough of the original Big East members (Nova, Providence, St Jones, Seton Hall, etc were going to 'continue' as the Big East; part of that argument was how long that core schools had competed within a conference together
> 
> the public schools in the Valley might win in that scenario but given that Drake is a charter Valley school, that Bradley has been in the Valley since the late 1940s; I'm not certain that the public schools would lose.
> 
> Regardless; should the Valley splinter in that scenario; neither group has the clout ($$$) to band together as a new conference and hope to land an at-large MBB bid given the timeline.
> 
> The Mtn West departing the WAC has killed the WAC.  The WAC just hasn't agreed to die.
> 
> The same would happen to the Valley or the 'new conference' departing the Valley



The whole thing (at least outside the P5) could really stand to be blown up and re-aligned. Kill all of the current conferences off and start over. Won't happen, no, but it's the off-season for football and the topics don't change much over time because we never do anything different.


----------



## Bingoman

Picked up another B1G receiver. Noah Ellison was a preferred walk on at Purdue. Didn't play but got all academic big ten last year. 2 to 3 years left of eligibility. 6'0 height, weighs 190lbs, was a beast in high school at Trinity high school in Kentucky. Seems very interesting


----------



## STATE Fan 95

Saw on Goldens Twitter Boyle is not coming back.  Got the extra year but decided to move on.  Have grad transfer QB from Northern Illinois offered.


----------



## 4Q_iu

bent20 said:


> The whole thing (at least outside the P5) could really stand to be blown up and re-aligned. Kill all of the current conferences off and start over. Won't happen, no, but it's the off-season for football and the topics don't change much over time because we never do anything different.





There are 32 conferences that sanction Div I sports; the "power 5,"  the "group of 5" and then the FCS football schools and non-football schools.

Conferences can chose to do as they wish.

I bid you good luck in convincing 27 conferences, representing 300+ schools to blow themselves up and start anew; should make for an interesting conversation.


----------



## niklz62

STATE Fan 95 said:


> Saw on Goldens Twitter Boyle is not coming back.  Got the extra year but decided to move on.  Have grad transfer QB from Northern Illinois offered.



Yeah I’m disappointed because I thought he could help us out next year but I understand why he would decide not to come back


----------



## #33

I'm surprised there has been no news on who the late signees are.  All I have seen is a kid out of Fishers High School 6'2 225lb lb committed and kid from N IN.  Is it still a work in progress???


----------



## niklz62

#33 said:


> I'm surprised there has been no news on who the late signees are.  All I have seen is a kid out of Fishers High School 6'2 225lb lb committed and kid from N IN.  Is it still a work in progress???



I suspect there will be a straggler or 2 who were hoping for a last second offer from somewhere that falls through and maybe a transfer or 2.  most guys signed on the early date in december


----------



## Sycamorefan96

NC A&T is leaving the MEAC and joining the Big South. NC A&T has won the Celebration Bowl both years it has been going on. I guess they decided they wanted to compete in the playoffs.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamorefan96 said:


> NC A&T is leaving the MEAC and joining the Big South. NC A&T has won the Celebration Bowl both years it has been going on. I guess they decided they wanted to compete in the playoffs.




that's the third school in three seasons|years to leave the MEAC; Savannah State not only left but dropped to D2 as well

Have to wonder at what point does the MEAC poach schools from the CIAA or SIAC


----------



## Jason Svoboda

#33 said:


> I'm surprised there has been no news on who the late signees are.  All I have seen is a kid out of Fishers High School 6'2 225lb lb committed and kid from N IN.  Is it still a work in progress???



I'd imagine all that is left is any JUCO or D1 transfers. With their being 2 signing days now, schools lock up the majority of the class on the first. The second was this Wednesday which is when you saw the other two.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> that's the third school in three seasons|years to leave the MEAC; Savannah State not only left but dropped to D2 as well
> 
> Have to wonder at what point does the MEAC poach schools from the CIAA or SIAC



There are rumors that another two are looking so the MEAC may be close to shutting up shop. A couple other schools in the conference are having financial problems IIRC.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Your first paragraph describes Indiana State. Heck, I'd be happy if we left the MVC for the OVC.
> 
> Or better yet, talk the following schools into ditching their current conferences and forming a new one with us. Let the MVC continues its shift out west.
> 
> Illinois State
> Southern Illinois
> Western Illinois
> Eastern Illinois
> Missouri State
> SE Missouri State
> Murray State
> Youngstown State
> Eastern Kentucky



We advocated for something similar when realignment was real hot and heavy. The problem is you'd have to get all of those ADs in a room somehow and then they'd have to sell it to their Presidents. On top of that, you'd have to get the NCAA to approve it so you could get an NCAA tournament auto invite. 

But yes, with college athletics being the money drain they are, I'm surprised the smart people involved haven't tried to do something. Between the MVC, OVC and MAC, I'm sure there are 10-12 schools that would consider it if the dollars made sense.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Lists like the one above are pipe dreams unfortunately. The only way we are ever going to be in a conference with mostly football schools is if we join the OVC. At least 2 of the 3 non football schools in that conference are actually public universities.


----------



## Hooper

On a similar note, I did some digging and discovered some interesting PFL tidbits.  As it turns out, they’ve figured out they are a valuable buy for other FCS schools.  They count as a D-1 win for playoff considerations and they’re seen as an easy out since they’re non-schollie  (though this isn’t always the case as we saw by losing to Dayton and the Y losing to Butler).  So they’ve upped their ante.  Butler, Dayton, et al used to want 30-40k to play.  Now it’s to the point where you need to have AT LEAST a 100k offer or Butler won’t even talk to you.  It was reported we paid Dayton 80k to come over and their price is going up.  Apparently supply and demand and Econ 101 theories are a real thing.

So, like many other things in ISU Athletics, we can’t afford it—or at least it’s getting harder and harder to afford it.   And if there’s no other D-1 teams available for a home and home on your open date (or a really cheap bottom level FCS team we could afford)—down to D 2 or 3 or NAIA you must go.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

This is why I have complained about our scheduling. One of the big problems is that we wait too long before making a schedule. As long as we are in the MVFC we need to be playing 1 FBS, and 2 OVC (or other FCS) schools (h&h) in an 11 game season. If we have to schedule these games out 3 of or 4 years in advance then so be it. It seems like we wait up to a year before the next season starts and then we get stuck playing D2 schools.

However you could argue that 100k to play a Pioneer League school is 1/40th of the budget we spend on our program each year so we should be able to find the money to bring one of those teams in. Personally I would rather see us play home and homes than paying teams to come in. EIU and SEMO are the two schools we should be trying to schedule every year in my opinion.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hooper said:


> On a similar note, I did some digging and discovered some interesting PFL tidbits.  As it turns out, they’ve figured out they are a valuable buy for other FCS schools.  They count as a D-1 win for playoff considerations and they’re seen as an easy out since they’re non-schollie  (though this isn’t always the case as we saw by losing to Dayton and the Y losing to Butler).  So they’ve upped their ante.  Butler, Dayton, et al used to want 30-40k to play.  Now it’s to the point where you need to have AT LEAST a 100k offer or Butler won’t even talk to you.  It was reported we paid Dayton 80k to come over and their price is going up.  Apparently supply and demand and Econ 101 theories are a real thing.
> 
> So, like many other things in ISU Athletics, we can’t afford it—or at least it’s getting harder and harder to afford it.   And if there’s no other D-1 teams available for a home and home on your open date (or a really cheap bottom level FCS team we could afford)—down to D 2 or 3 or NAIA you must go.



That's why you don't buy them. They're the same level as us, so give them a home-and-home if one will go for that. Then go wipe them off their own field and, in the case of Butler, make it a big even for the huge amount of Sycamore alumni in the area.


----------



## Hooper

Jason Svoboda said:


> That's why you don't buy them. They're the same level as us, so give them a home-and-home if one will go for that. Then go wipe them off their own field and, in the case of Butler, make it a big even for the huge amount of Sycamore alumni in the area.



Love the idea but where is Butler’s motivation to do so?  I just looked for 2020 and Butler, Valpo, Drake, and Dayton all play at an MVFC or OVC opponent this fall.  Probably each getting around or over 100k.  I doubt they’d want to zero that out with a home and home.

At the high end, NDSU is spending a quarter mil each on their 2021 buy games to bring in Drake and Albany.  That’s a salty payday that ISU probably can’t compete with.  I mean, you’re getting close to amounts WE take to go to an FBS school. Crazy.

I assume all the Dakota schools will be similarly willing to pay premium dollars for PFL teams as well as they all consider themselves in an arms race with each other football-wise.


https://www.grandforksherald.com/sp...-add-two-home-games-to-2021-football-schedule


----------



## Sycamorefan96

SEMO is doing a home and home series with Dayton. They did one against each other just a few years ago as well. I think South Dakota and Drake did a home and home not long ago or at least I assume they did. I can't imagine Drake paid USD to come to Des Moines.


----------



## Hooper

Yep it can be done and I hope we do get home and homes with Butler or Valpo to bring out Indy or Region/Chicago alums.  Note Youngstown is paying Dayton 115k in 2022.  And it appears the buy amounts are doing nothing but going way up, up, up.  I hope we can compete with our peers in this apparent PFL bidding war.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/fbsche...s-duquesne-dayton-2022-football-schedule/amp/


----------



## Bingoman

Sampson James is transferring from IU I'm hoping we can pick him up. Starting quality running back.


----------



## #33

Bingoman said:


> Sampson James is transferring from IU I'm hoping we can pick him up. Starting quality running back.



It would be greater if we got both James and Ramsey 

BTW, rememebr James's brother, Matthew James,  was in Mallory's first recrujting class, big DT it's tooo bad he only last 1 yr.  
https://gosycamores.com/sports/football/roster/matthew-james/4568


----------



## Sycamorefan96

2020 Non Conf MVFC Schedules

ILST= @ILL, EIU, Dixie State
ISU= @EIU, @MID TN, Lindenwood
MSU= @OKLA, Montana, @Tarleton State
UND= VALPO, @ KS ST, @ Portland St
NDSU= @OREGON, DRAKE, NC A&T
UNI= @IOWA, @ID ST, WEBER
USD= @ IA ST, @ N AZ, Dixie St
SDSU= Butler, @Nebraska, Tarleton St
SIU= @UTM, @WIS, SEMO
WIU= N ALAB, @EWU, @OK ST
YSU= @AKRON, DUQUESNE, EKU

So of course we are the only school in the conference where scheduling D1 games is too difficult. Yes Tarleton St and Dixie St are now D1. I even looked at OVC schools and TN ST is the only OVC school to schedule a non D1 and of course it is on the same day we play Lindenwood. 

We probably have the best chance of making a FBS upset, but SDSU and YSU could probably pull one off too. NDSU should not beat Oregon, but knowing them they probably will. 

As for way too early predictions. I think NDSU, UND, UNI, ILST, SDSU, and SIU will all be playoff contenders. Which of course by the time we all beat each other up we will get 3 or 4 teams into the playoffs. We will probably go 7-4 and get left out because of our D2 game.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamorefan96 said:


> 2020 Non Conf MVFC Schedules
> 
> ILST= @ILL, EIU, Dixie State
> ISU= @EIU, @MID TN, Lindenwood
> MSU= @OKLA, Montana, @Tarleton State
> UND= VALPO, @ KS ST, @ Portland St
> NDSU= @OREGON, DRAKE, NC A&T
> UNI= @IOWA, @ID ST, WEBER
> USD= @ IA ST, @ N AZ, Dixie St
> SDSU= Butler, @Nebraska, Tarleton St
> SIU= @UTM, @WIS, SEMO
> WIU= N ALAB, @EWU, @OK ST
> YSU= @AKRON, DUQUESNE, EKU
> 
> So of course we are the only school in the conference where scheduling D1 games is too difficult. Yes Tarleton St and Dixie St are now D1. I even looked at OVC schools and TN ST is the only OVC school to schedule a non D1 and of course it is on the same day we play Lindenwood.
> 
> We probably have the best chance of making a FBS upset, but SDSU and YSU could probably pull one off too. NDSU should not beat Oregon, but knowing them they probably will.
> 
> As for way too early predictions. I think NDSU, UND, UNI, ILST, SDSU, and SIU will all be playoff contenders. Which of course by the time we all beat each other up we will get 3 or 4 teams into the playoffs. We will probably go 7-4 and get left out because of our D2 game.





How long is the div II to div I transition?  I know it used to be a 3-yr process and wasn't "complete" until year 3; so won't any potential wins by the dakota schools vs. dixie and tarleton be vs div ii schools, not div i?


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I looked it up and it says it takes 4 years to fully transition from D2 to D1. I do know that they will both count as a D1 win for whoever plays them, similar to how North Alabama and LIU counted for everyone last season. The reason everyone is scheduling Dixie and Tarleton is because they are viewed as an easy D1 win. However in the case of North Alabama last season; Western Illinois and Southern Utah quickly found out that they weren't so easy.


----------



## Bingoman

We offered Wenkers Wright and I love this decision. He is a great kid from Floyd Central. Started his life in an orphanage in Haiti. He has a great video about that on his Twitter. 3.83 GPA too. Ran for over 2000 yards this year as well. Very very fast.


----------



## #33

Bingoman said:


> We offered Wenkers Wright and I love this decision. He is a great kid from Floyd Central. Started his life in an orphanage in Haiti. He has a great video about that on his Twitter. 3.83 GPA too. Ran for over 2000 yards this year as well. Very very fast.



Wow 4.3 40 dash, nice size I hope his skills stay at an FCS level recruit.  as an fyi, high school kids 40 dash is not timed on a lazer, his time is probably around 4.55.  Thas why colleges want recruits to come to their campus to get accurate times.   Regardless, looks like a good recruit.


----------



## #33

Just a thought, becasue the virus has shut everything down, think about how this will effect the physical conditioning of all college football players going into the August camps. If things don't get back to at least semi nornal soon, to where players can start lifting and training, there could be a spike with injuries this coming season, plus the players will look like they came out of the 1990ies with all the muscle mass they lost from not lifting.  LOL


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I'm starting to think we won't even have a season. If we do it might be delayed until October.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamorefan96 said:


> I'm starting to think we won't even have a season. If we do it might be delayed until October.




Are you channeling your inner kirk herbstreit

https://bleacherreport.com/articles...e-shocked-if-nfl-college-football-play-season


Let's hope there's no delay, if any 1-2 games


----------



## Sycamorefan96

August is only 4 months away and it seems like this this is going to get way worse before it gets better. The Indy 500 has been pushed back to late August, but I am wondering if that will even happen. My biggest concern is how long will they want people to stay home once things start to improve and how long will people actually somewhat comply with quarantine orders before they say enough is enough?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I noticed several kids have posted they are transferring, some of which had decent roles or were going to be expected to. DB Oyodele, RB Childers, etc. Anyone hear of any other names?


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> I noticed several kids have posted they are transferring, some of which had decent roles or were going to be expected to. DB Oyodele, RB Childers, etc. Anyone hear of any other names?



did we lose the position coach for either player, I know we had a couple leave.  I suspect either they didnt like their new coach or someone was coming in behind them that would keep them from the position in the lineup they wanted.  

It would be nice to know which recruits were scholarship and which were walk ons or heck, even if these guys were on a ride.  it would shed some light on the situation.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Valpo and Central CT State have cancelled their game on September 19th and are both seeking opponents for that date. Time to cancel the Lindenwood game and get Valpo added to the schedule in their place.


----------



## Bluethunder

^ This


----------



## niklz62

Assuming that Valpo has any interest in playing us


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IMO, I wish FCS would institute a rule that you are ineligible for an at large berth if you have a non D1 game on your schedule.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I think the MVC / MVFC needs to make a scheduling mandate that doesn't allow men's basketball and football to schedule non-D1 schools. I'd rather play EIU twice a year in basketball (which is allowed) than ever see Truman State and McKendree in the Hulman Center ever again, unless it's as an exhibition game. I would also rather see H/H series with Pioneer League schools (like SEMO does) than ever see another Quincy come out of the locker room.


----------



## sdjessie

Hooper said:


> It’ll be tough.  If the committee sticks with its “7 D-1 wins minimum” mantra we need to have one heck of a season.  Hard to find 7, let alone 8, D-1 wins on that schedule.  How/why we didn’t learn our lesson from 2018 and scheduled Lindenwhoever is beyond me....especially with 2 presumed guaranteed losses vs MTSU and the obvious Bison.  And I can’t imagine MTSU offered that big of a payday, at least not what we’re used to.  Weird and tough 2020 schedule with no big payday and not conducive to an FCS playoff resume unless we shock some teams.


Just have to ask the A D.


----------



## niklz62

sdjessie said:


> Just have to ask the A D.


Just foia the contract. Its probably in the neighborhood of what they pay.


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> IMO, I wish FCS would institute a rule that you are ineligible for an at large berth if you have a non D1 game on your schedule.



They basically already do and we schedule them anyway, which tells me the administration doesn't believe we can make the playoffs, and doesn't really care.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> They basically already do and we schedule them anyway, which tells me the administration doesn't believe we can make the playoffs, and doesn't really care.



No, every year multiple at large teams get in while playing our version of a money game. It should be outlawed by the FCS as a condition for consideration.


----------



## Hooper

Jason Svoboda said:


> No, every year multiple at large teams get in while playing our version of a money game. It should be outlawed by the FCS as a condition for consideration.



It kind of is as they don't count toward "wins" for playoff consideration.  The committee has made it an open secret that you have to have 7 D-1 wins in an 11-game season to make the playoffs.  D-2, D-3, or NAIA wins don't count toward the 7.

I'm not a fan of this year's schedule.  Just like in Men's BBall where ISU tells the program "here's the lowest budget in the conference, now we expect you to go win" it seems similarly unfair to the football players that work their behinds off and then ISU puts them in a position to have to go 8-3  playing in the hardest FCS conference in America (and a CUSA opponent on the road) if they want to make the playoffs.   I don't know if the blame lies with Mallory, Clink, or higher-ups but this schedule (assuming there is a season) is bad on both ends of the spectrum.  Our cupcake won't count and the conference is just brutal.   Going 7-4 on this schedule would be quite the accomplishment  and certainly prove we're one of the Top 24 in America and it wouldn't get us in.   I see 7 possible wins (EIU, LW, SIU, WIU, Y, MSU, and USD).  Getting that 8th would mean upsetting MTSU, NDSU, SDSU, and/or ILSU on top of all those other wins.  Brutal.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hooper said:


> It kind of is as they don't count toward "wins" for playoff consideration.  The committee has made it an open secret that you have to have 7 D-1 wins in an 11-game season to make the playoffs.  D-2, D-3, or NAIA wins don't count toward the 7.
> 
> I'm not a fan of this year's schedule.  Just like in Men's BBall where ISU tells the program "here's the lowest budget in the conference, now we expect you to go win" it seems similarly unfair to the football players that work their behinds off and then ISU puts them in a position to have to go 8-3  playing in the hardest FCS conference in America (and a CUSA opponent on the road) if they want to make the playoffs.   I don't know if the blame lies with Mallory, Clink, or higher-ups but this schedule (assuming there is a season) is bad on both ends of the spectrum.  Our cupcake won't count and the conference is just brutal.   Going 7-4 on this schedule would be quite the accomplishment  and certainly prove we're one of the Top 24 in America and it wouldn't get us in.   I see 7 possible wins (EIU, LW, SIU, WIU, Y, MSU, and USD).  Getting that 8th would mean upsetting MTSU, NDSU, SDSU, and/or ILSU on top of all those other wins.  Brutal.



Yeah, but my thought is if they outlawed it, teams would then finally schedule one another like they should be doing.


----------



## niklz62

D2 schools would look at that like when the Big 10 banned them.  im not sure how the finances work out comparably


----------



## STATE Fan 95

There wont be a season.   If so wont last long.  Teams will have outbreaks and cancel games then they will call it quits. They are football players play through it.   Really is a shame kids worked so hard to get where they are and some will not get to play again.


----------



## niklz62

There wont be a cure and there wont be a vaccine


----------

